# Blue Stingray Deluxe



## Darthvader (Aug 17, 2022)

My neighbor,who we don't know ell,asked me to feed their cat. I promise I was not snooping but saw this cream puff in the living room


----------



## sworley (Aug 17, 2022)

Dang! What a coincidence!


----------



## stoney (Aug 17, 2022)

Sooo. Is it in your living room now? Not being nosey.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 17, 2022)

wow thats nice !!  1969 ?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2022)

Beautiful sky blue!!


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 18, 2022)

nick tures said:


> wow thats nice !!  1969 ?



yes I forgot what month already


----------



## nick tures (Aug 18, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> yes I forgot what month already



very nice !


----------

